# cedar creek sat Feb 14



## Ranger521PP (Feb 10, 2015)

Anyone interested in a 20$ a boat winner take all Jon boat tournamt on cedar creek this weekend?


----------



## Ranger521PP (Feb 10, 2015)

Daylight til 2?


----------



## Lilmac91 (Feb 10, 2015)

If I had a boat I wld do it but I'm in tha process of getting one so I can fish tournys


----------



## -Jason- (Feb 10, 2015)

I might be interested if dixie cancels their tournament. There is supposed to be a small club fishing there the 14th but I'm not sure how many boats.


----------



## Ranger521PP (Feb 12, 2015)

If anyone is planning on showing Saturday, we are fishing from safelight til 12!! 20$ a boat winner take all. See ya at the ramp.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 17, 2015)

I might actually do it. But not with it ending at 12... I can't catch fish there til about 12:30 or 1. That's when my bite turns on


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 17, 2015)

Woops. My bad that was last weekend


----------

